# sulawesi + Aquasoil



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Anyone here had success with sulawesi shrimps with planted tank + ADA aqua soil?


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

Well i know the guy from planet inverts keeps them in AS. but ive read that they like high Ph.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think most people use sand+crushed corals.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

they do better in high ph water.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

sand+crushed corals and lots of big rocks and decent light to grow algae on rocks seems to be the key. Ph of around 8.0 give or take a few.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

soft water with a high pH.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

Is your shrimps wild caught or C. breed? if yours is wild caught you will need higher PH, but If yours is C. breed like the one I have you can keep them around 7.2 to 8.2, and the C. breed one is alot easier to keep too!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

discuskid said:


> Well i know the guy from planet inverts keeps them in AS. but ive read that they like high Ph.


I know/hear all the High, PH high temp stuff... and I read planet inverts did that too but no follow ups. I wonder if it is possible... that be great and easier to deal with other shrimps.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

jlo said:


> Is your shrimps wild caught or C. breed? if yours is wild caught you will need higher PH, but If yours is C. breed like the one I have you can keep them around 7.2 to 8.2, and the C. breed one is alot easier to keep too!


Jlo Jlo, that is a cool name though. I hear all your sulawesi shrimps died in your store... isn't 7.2 to 8.2 are the high PH that we are talking about?? what is a C. breed btw??


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

I know a person in local who has sulawesi shrimps, purely sand and some crashed coral, and those shrimps are easy to keep. Wild caught and imported from asia.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Yea Feiyang, sounds like that is how most of the people do but I really want to keep them in planted tank like any other shrimps. Maybe I'll just have to be the one to try it...


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, man, those shrimps are not cheap... good luck!!


----------

